# A Very Humorous Photoshoot



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Well it i thought it was a good idea..but the P's didnt think so!
My fav is the one where u cant see thier faces...it captures how their 10minute shoot went! :w00t: 
and of course i love the ones of paxton alone :wub: 
[attachment=28993:IMG_3175.jpg]
[attachment=28994:IMG_3178.jpg] 
[attachment=28995:IMG_3180.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, WOW!! . . . another "P" ...... * P* E R F E C T I O N!!!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Great pics! They are so cute, but that last one :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

[attachment=28996:IMG_3193.jpg]
[attachment=28997:IMG_3202.jpg]
[attachment=29000:IMG_3167.jpg]


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Too FUNNY!! and oh so CUTE!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you guys replied too soon!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

OMG!!! They need their own calendar!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Ohhhh.....Such perfection! The Three P's in a Pod. I love it! 

Cyndi


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

WOW, those are some beautiful pictures!! :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I think that's the cutest thing I've ever seen!!! They look so adorable. I agree they do need their own calendar!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone else feeling totally inadequate????

The photos are fantastic... I'd still like to know how many drugs you had to give to get them to put their heads down, AT THE SAME TIME?????

I know there is some trick that you are not sharing with the rest of us.......

your friend, Susan


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> Anyone else feeling totally inadequate????
> 
> The photos are fantastic... I'd still like to know how many drugs you had to give to get them to put their heads down, AT THE SAME TIME?????
> 
> ...



I agree! I have no idea what makes them sit still like that!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jamie -- these made me smile from ear to ear. :biggrin: They're just soooooooooooooooooooooooo darn cute. :wub: 
And I love the costumes. The hats are to die for. :smrofl: 

Paxton is just a little doll. Love, love, love, love, love the last pic of her on her back. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well the all head down pic was an accident i was trying to get them to look up! its one of those lucky shots....they didnt want to leave the pod....i made it myself and its very comfortable. they all wanted to sleep in it. paxton could have stayed on her back forever!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Those pictures are adorable!!! :wub: :wub: Did you make the costume? It is soooo cute!! :aktion033: When can you come to WV & take some photos for me? hehe :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

P is for perfection. That pictures of the peas (as opposed to "P"'s) in a pod is too much!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

absolutely adorable...fantastic pics...fantastic pups..what more can be said...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG - get out of here ....

That's too too much ........ it's the most amazing thing I've ever seen, they need a calendar for sure and they need a contract with Hallmark too !!! 

That is Perfect and Baby Paxton on her back... well Anne Geddes move over - it makes me want to blow rasberries on her belly .......

Too cute for words - I am dying here !!!

I keep telling you guys - with all these cute photos and pups - we need to go into the greeting card business .. and I am being serious !!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

lol I had a feeling you were going to do something like that. That is the all time cutest picture I have ever seen. Joe just has to use that in the calander. You just amaze me.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW LOL omigod that is THE cutest thing ever!!!!!! :wub: :smheat: :wub: :smheat:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Very creative, Jaimie! Adorable pics! Paxton is so cute in that pod.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks everyone...yes i made everything from scratch...i thought the pod was going to be the hardest but it wasnt too bad just had to sew parts by hand. the hats were the hardest part and they wont keep them on lol. they r styrofoam covered in fabric.. and what a mess they were to deal with.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is one of the cutest things I have ever seen! Great job with the costumes! Paxton is soooo sweet...they all are :wub: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: omg cutest puppies EVER!!!! EVER!!!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> [attachment=28996:IMG_3193.jpg]
> [attachment=28997:IMG_3202.jpg]
> [attachment=29000:IMG_3167.jpg][/B]


They are all adorable, Jaime. BTW, congrats on your blue and white car. It's really cute!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cuteness overload!

Did you make their pod? Very clever!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cute and creative.........3 P's in a pod. :aktion033:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> Anyone else feeling totally inadequate????
> 
> The photos are fantastic... I'd still like to know how many drugs you had to give to get them to put their heads down, AT THE SAME TIME?????
> 
> ...



To answer your question.............YES!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AWW! I really like the pics!! The last one is funny!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

OMG - what a FABULOUS idea for a costume , both adorable and witty :aktion033: . I ADORE :wub: the pictures ( and the pups). Sarah


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG !!! your babies are so cute!! You always have the most adorable pictures!!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i LOVE the pic where all their heads are down... great pictures!!! your p's in a pod are adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That is so so cute!!!!!!!!!!! and that little Paxton is such a doll! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Just adorable!!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are amazing! You are the anne geddes of puppies. WOW


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: ohh i love them. the pics and your little photomodels *wuff*

great shooting, and very cute and funny pictures*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

WOW WOW WOW!!

Parker, Pixel & Paxton are just way to cute for words! :wub: 

Wonderful pictures Jaimie, thanks so much for sharing them!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

omg! I'm speechless!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh they are all so adorable. Their pod is great.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, you've outdone yourself this time!! Your photo's are hilarious, adorable, creative and themed perfectly - that is quite a feat. What could you possibly do next year to top this????

I say you get the prize for best costume on SM this year :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Jaimie your three little p's in a pod are totally adorable, I just love all those pictures :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh holy night!!! Those puppies are so adorable in their little pod!! :wub: :wub: :wub: You are so amazingly talented, Jaimie!

Josie says: Mommy, I want a pod!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, that's one of the cutest things I've ever seen! All your babies are adorable but I love the one with Paxton laying down. Yes, you definitely need to make a calendar.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

OMG, AMAZING Pictures!!!! Parker, Pixel, and Paxton all look absolutely adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I especially love the pic of Paxton alone lying on her back in the pod...too cute!!! Those are amazng photos!!! :wub:


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

OMG that is the cuteset thing!! I love it!!!! especially lil paxton on her back :wub: How cute is that?


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Well! That is the cutest thing i have ever seen. That should be published! Clever, clever, clever. WOW :wub:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Too cute!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

for crying out loud :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ...
that just made my day..thank you!!!
although each of the pictures are beautiful...
i just love the one of paxton at the end...
it looks like an anne geddes shoot only with fluffs!!!
<sub>oh how i love anne geddes babies</sub> :biggrin: :innocent: 


do you have like a professional camera??? or arey ou just THAT good????



and to think that i was overly impressed with your cute signature....now this haha


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG that is too too cute!! Did you sew that "pod" yourself? Such a clever idea!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i have a canon slr 300D rebel... and yes i sewed the pod...some by hand
glad everyone liked the pics  i was dissapointed but guess i didnt do that bad


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :smrofl: omg, how cute. they are all cute the pix, the pax and the park :wub: :wub: :wub: and the pod too :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Dear Lord they are cute, and that one of Paxton laying in the pod.....enough to kill me! :wub:


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES! I LOVE THEM ALL!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!! How precious are these pictures! I love it :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-3 peas in a pod-that is soooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! I love the one with their heads down too!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

